# Japan Partner Inc.



## modguru (Mar 19, 2007)

Has anyone ever bought an exported car from Japan Partner Inc.? Are they legit? I emailed them and recieved what was either a canned message, or someone who doesn't speak very good english, but they are Japan based. the website is Used Cars from Japan. Used Cars Exporter


----------

